# How many will NOT go to ND



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Anyone giving up on ND because of the gas prices?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You know I was talking to my wife about this last night as i think this will deter people from coming up to hunt. My wife is from Mott and how many people are going to want to drive all that way with the cost to shoot 3 pheasants? I just hope we aren't blamed if hunter numbers are down out west as we have no control over gas prices in Fargo. I also look at it like this: would I travel to Lake on the Woods to fish right now? probably not. In the last year we have built a house, had twins, and now have a minivan to haul kids/dogs so the budget gets stretched and a person has to pick and choose outings. Judging by home sales I would guess a lot of budgets are stretched and I can see gas prices affecting hunting decisions.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree I also have kids, wife, home, ect. and I always take vacation end of oct to come home to ND to hunt and hang out with freinds and family but with fuel prices right now I might have to take a second look if they keep close to 3 dollars i am sure I will be back any more I might think twice will see I am not going to panic yet. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I just hope we aren't blamed if hunter numbers are down out west as we have no control over gas prices


Heh heh, never thought of that.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I live on L. Superior in Bayfield County(Wisc.). We have 1 million+ acres of public lands to hunt; unfortunately we have very few lakes. I've been a duck hunter all over the country for the past fifty years, and last year I was out five times locally. Last season, four of those times I did not see a duck; I'm not talking having one in range, passing out of range, or even in the distance ... I mean SEE a duck!
The price of gas was the final consideration for me for not coming out to ND this year. 
On the other hand,... Getting up before light in the boat, setting out the dekes, watching the sun come up, hearing the other birds wake up,and waiting with a thermos of real strong coffee are all the joy, at my age I need. Of course my young Black Lab doesn't see it that way!
Have a great season guys!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I never thought people would be willing to pay 100 or even 200 dollars a gun per day to hunt pheasants either.... some do!

TC


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

it will be interesting to see the total # of NR license sales this year.

im coming in late Oct. but it may be the last time (hope not)


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I was thinking to myself today...Gas prices might price the average man out of hunting before commercialization of the resource does.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Gas prices will be just one more factor in making hunting a "rich man's sport" Those families that did come from out of state based on tradition will be replaced by the metro-ites that have extra money to spend and an itch to put a buck on the wall or pay a guide or landowner for some birds.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I kinda thought with the high gas prices, more freelance hunters could turn to using outfitters/guides.

I spent about 70 dollars last night to make a SCOUTING trip.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes the gas prices suck, no one will argue with that!! However as I have stated before the gas prices could be five dollars a gallon and I would still go up to hunt in ND, and from the sounds of it I will have less competition than in years past. Some things in life are just not worth sacrificing, and a hunting trip to ND is one of those things. With new friends and olds friends to hunt with why would I give up that kind of hunting for a few bucks. Lets face it no one hunts to save money because if you figure it out the price for hunted meat and the price for beef in the market or any other meat for that matter is still less expensive. Heck I could buy one and half beefs with the money I spend on hunting in one year and still have money left over for a vacation. So Porkchop and Stoeger get ready I will be up in early and late October to do some of that fantastic ND hunting with you two pros. I can't wait to get there I already have the itch something fierce!!

I am sorry that there will be some people that will not be able to financially afford to go up there this year however as I tell everyone where there is a will there is a way. I am sure that if it meant enough to you, you would find a way to make it happen.

Sincerely, J.D.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good less road hunters maybe... less competition while out hunting wouldn't hurt my feelings any. The stuff I hunt comes to me (food sources) so it won't affect me. I prefer to wait until later in the year when all the new age hunters are inside where it's warm.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

It will be enough of an issue to cancel a Sharptail hunt that I had planned on. Not the sole reason but it tipped the scales to a cancelation. Still coming in late October but probably will only make one trip instead of the usual two. Will also change my MN hunting to allow me to drive a car instead of a pickup.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My buddy and I are still coming down to hunt pheasants in late October...to save money we are tenting instead of a motel. Hope it is not 20 below!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

perfect example how the gas prices are going to start hurting the local ecomonys everywhere... People will start cutting out thing they used to take for granted as usual expenses. I for one will be bringing a camp stove also and not eating in the local establishments to save money. Living on ducks, bread and water... hope the hunting is good!


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Gas just went to over $3.00 a gallon in St. Cloud this morning. Will it curtail activities this fall, probably some. I believe the real crunch will come when we start paying the extra heating costs this winter, the extra grocery bills when the shipping cost gets added and everything else rising just goes along with it.

Christmas shopping budgets will feel the bite, then the retailers will feel it. The "if there is a will there is a way" attitude is only for single guys, if not you will soon be a single guy. Family expenses will come first and then if there is anything left over, maybe the trip to ND will fall into place.

Sad but true at my house.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry...I don't mean to hurt your economy. Saving money on a motel in order to help pay for gas doesn't mean we won't be eating in restaurants or stopping for a cold one in the evening, etc. Beats the hack out of not making the trip at all.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

ohh I agree with you 100% I was simply pointing out the fact of how gas will effect small town USA, and people that make their living off things people will need to cut out. They will be the real losers in the end... sad!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Like Canuck I'm going to be tenting it some this fall, I'm a resident but instead of driving to and from spots I will be spending the night in the great outdoors. I'm looking forward to it, some guys use wall tents hunting elk I'll just use mine hunting Roosters!

TC


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Get the Net, I am married and family bills and issues are first, however if means that I stay late and make few extra sales or if I have to not do something else to save the money to go than that's what it takes however I do own a home in ND that's also a part of the reason that I am so committed to going. So no the statement that I made about where there is a will there is a way is not a single mans saying or a soon to be one for that matter. It just means that if you are determined enough to go to ND hunting you will find or figure out a way to make it happen. It means enough to me that I will give up going fishing on thursday evenings, I will not buy any booze, etc... I will give up a lot of amenities to make it happen!! IF you really have the ND feel in your soul like me and lot of others here on this site, you know what I mean, if you don't you will never will understand how much it means to some of us. To those of you who will be in ND no matter what I will see you there in four or five weeks to the rest of you I am sorry that you have not yet found that feeling of the ND experience, hopefully some day you will know that feeling and then understand what drives some of us to keep coming back year after year no matter what the circumstance are, wether it be drought, flood, gas prices, lodging, vehicals, you name it. I will always make it there until I am pushing up daisy's.

Sincerely, J.D.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nice post jd... I know exactly what you mean. I've been a lot of places and am free to live where I choose. I am NoDak my body was built from the North Dakota soil thru water and food, it is me and I am it for ever!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I might have to think about going to a Pheasant farm instead of driving 2+ hours going through a tank of gas 32 gal x $3 is $96. at a farm a bird is $17, that would be almost six birds. I'm sure my 9,11 yr old boys wouldn't care. They might like it because it would be a little less work shorter, day (only 5mi away). I don't know, I will probably still just drive and drive.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

jd

Good post!



> IF you really have the ND feel in your soul like me and lot of others here on this site, you know what I mean, if you don't you will never will understand how much it means to some of us.


Couldn't have said it any better!!!!!

We do tend to be a little over protective of the ones we love! many people I deal with throughout the U.S. on a daily basis ask me why I stay in North Dakota my response is always I love it here. It is that simple. I work two extra jobs in the summer to afford the ability to go out and see North Dakotas beauty every fall.

Later
Bob


----------



## bigdaddydwine (Sep 2, 2005)

These gas prices do make me angry, but they will not stop me and my crew from coming to visit your Great State. We just going to have to figure out how to get 6 people in the truck. See you soon.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

1550 miles each way, can't wait! With the cost of my dogs, boats, guns and gear, gas is a non- issue. And besides my dogs would never forgive me :beer:


----------

